
Nikola discloses its only revenue source: building solar panels for its founder - elkos
https://www.businessinsider.com/nikola-earnings-only-revenue-solar-panels-founder-chairman-trevor-milton-2020-8
======
rumanator
> The company is pre-revenue

What a delightful euphemism for "the company is hemorrhaging cash".

